# R32 GTST 1/4 Mile time stock?



## taipan (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi i am just wondering does anyone kno the 1/4 mile time the R32 do with a Stock RB20DET 5 speed manual
Cheers


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

15.0 flat, thats from Nissan themselves, but ive heard of people going a touch faster than some of Nissans factory specs. A friend of mine ran a 14.1 in a kouki 240sx when they are meant to pass at 14.5.

All the best!


----------



## taipan (Aug 17, 2005)

just after i posted this I put on GT4 and pulled a 15.045


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> 15.0 flat, thats from Nissan themselves, but ive heard of people going a touch faster than some of Nissans factory specs. A friend of mine ran a 14.1 in a kouki 240sx when they are meant to pass at 14.5.
> 
> All the best!


GTST is the RB25DE right? or is it the RB20DET?


----------



## taipan (Aug 17, 2005)

Loki said:


> GTST is the RB25DE right? or is it the RB20DET?


RB20DET I took one for a test drive today goes awesome


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> GTST is the RB25DE right? or is it the RB20DET?


RB - engine type, 20 - engine size (like a 2.0 litre), D - DOHC (double over head cam), E - EFI (electronic fuel injection), T - Turbo = RB20DET


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

rb25det said:


> RB - engine type, 20 - engine size (like a 2.0 litre), D - DOHC (double over head cam), E - EFI (electronic fuel injection), T - Turbo = RB20DET


my question was........which of them did it have.......not what does it mean...i know what it means, what it is....and its power and other stuff. 
but thanks anyways.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

taipan said:


> Hi i am just wondering does anyone kno the 1/4 mile time the R32 do with a Stock RB20DET 5 speed manual
> Cheers



i cant belive it would do 15 falt.....damm SRT4 does about 14.2


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> my question was........which of them did it have.......not what does it mean...i know what it means, what it is....and its power and other stuff.
> but thanks anyways.


o...ok...i just didnt understand why anyone would go through the trouble of putting a NA engine in a standard turbo car . . .


----------



## taipan (Aug 17, 2005)

rb25det said:


> o...ok...i just didnt understand why anyone would go through the trouble of putting a NA engine in a standard turbo car . . .


Ok I do not know what happened to this tread I wanted to know the standard 1/4-mile time for the GTS-T. I found this out on GT4, which the best I pulled was a 15.045 hehe and a 14.945 with exhaust. I got a R32GTS-T now since yesterday this thing is like it is on rails it handles sweet and also goes great in a straight line. I have head putting a SR20DET into these cars goes a great way as if creates better handling as the SR is a lighter motor hence lighter weight on the front end better entering corner speed and with money spent great HP. Would anyone like to have some input on this.
Cheers AD


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Its not good for your weight balence...you could do it but the RB sounds sooooo much nicer with a 3" exhaust and pod filter. 

P.s. i wouldnt use gt4 as a car guide, i mean sure its good but theres so many factors in real life that can change times, performance and such. Remember its just a game.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Tiapan your thinking of a 240sx, when u put an RB into those u disrupt the balance.
Stick with the RB20, as ive advised before, u want great mods for a cheap price?

Buy most of these 2nd hand:

Pod filter
HKS 2530
FMIC 
GTR fuel pump
GTR injectors, fit the resistor and away u go.
full zorst from turbo back. I advise to buy a HKS dump pipe, although they do come with alot of 2nd hand turbos. Rest of the zorst dont really matter. As long as its about 3" or more.
Apexi Power FC 

All of that should set u back about $4000 USD and get u about 350rwhp 
More than enough for the street!!
Great on the pocket!!


----------



## taipan (Aug 17, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Tiapan your thinking of a 240sx, when u put an RB into those u disrupt the balance.
> Stick with the RB20, as ive advised before, u want great mods for a cheap price?
> 
> Buy most of these 2nd hand:
> ...


Hey, why would i be thinking of a 240 :S they have a KA24E motor in them nothing was said about these and even if you was to put a RB20DET in it would not disrupt the balance mayb a RB30ET would. Anyway the R32 i brought is pretty stock it has HKS Pod, high flowed turbo, 3" from turbo, Apexi coilovers and a heavy duity clutch and another $2000 AUS would get it into the low 14s easy as piss


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

taipan said:


> Ok I do not know what happened to this tread I wanted to know the standard 1/4-mile time for the GTS-T. I found this out on GT4, which the best I pulled was a 15.045 hehe and a 14.945 with exhaust. I got a R32GTS-T now since yesterday this thing is like it is on rails it handles sweet and also goes great in a straight line. I have head putting a SR20DET into these cars goes a great way as if creates better handling as the SR is a lighter motor hence lighter weight on the front end better entering corner speed and with money spent great HP. Would anyone like to have some input on this.
> Cheers AD


We have done quite a few of these conversions not hard to do as these are optioned when they fist come out with a CA18DE & these engine mounts & cross members are the same as SR20DET. They do handle better but you would only notice the difference on a race track. Plus the expense of the project usually scares the owners. My thoughts are 6 cylinder 2litre can produce a lot more torque than the 2 litre 4 cylinder so why not spend the money that you were going to spen on the conversion on performance parts & make that sucker go even harder..... we just built a budget build R32 for a customer that ran 11 flat over the quarter mile not bad for an every day driver..

www.fourbrotherimports.com


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

taipan said:


> Hey, why would i be thinking of a 240 :S they have a KA24E motor in them nothing was said about these and even if you was to put a RB20DET in it would not disrupt the balance mayb a RB30ET would. Anyway the R32 i brought is pretty stock it has HKS Pod, high flowed turbo, 3" from turbo, Apexi coilovers and a heavy duity clutch and another $2000 AUS would get it into the low 14s easy as piss


I believe that guy was refering to the Japanese 240 as they came with sr20's. As for disruption of balance it would some however I can't see it being a catastrophic difference to put an rb20 in. But still the sr20 would be better in the 240 balance wise.

Mitch


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> Anyway the R32 i brought is pretty stock it has HKS Pod, high flowed turbo, 3" from turbo, Apexi coilovers and a heavy duity clutch and another $2000 AUS would get it into the low 14s easy as piss


Oh yeah definatly, a computer and tune would do that alone, if not a 13!!


----------

